# Must be true, its in the Sun newspaper



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

https://www.thesun.co.uk/fabulous/5...-predictions-for-2018-but-can-they-come-true/


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

About the ONLY thing you can believe in the Sun is the date (and I would want to check that first!)

Andy


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

My understanding is that the Sun is not registered as a newspaper but as an Entertainment Magazine. 
How true is that.
Ian


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Its almost as bad as The Mail

Just sayin.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

barryd said:


> Its almost as bad as The Mail
> 
> Just sayin.


Err NO! The Mail never had tits......


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I was going to ask if it still had a page 3 girl, not that I ever saw one because we've not had daily news papers for years and years.:smile2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

caulkhead said:


> Err NO! The Mail never had tits......


Rubbish. Millions of them read it every day.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

barryd said:


> Rubbish. Millions of them read it every day.


Ooh! You are awful! But I like you :grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

caulkhead said:


> Ooh! You are awful! But I like you :grin2::grin2::grin2:


I aim to please or preferably offend!  (If you read the Sun or the Mail)

your statutory rights are not effected


----------

